# 10/10 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1007/582795/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *DARK;*
> 
> - Paul Heyman cut a dark promo before tonight's WWE SmackDown tapings in Philadelphia. Heyman welcomed fans to the SmackDown 15th anniversary show and said he was the greatest General Manager in SmackDown history. One of our correspondents believed this could have been the intro to SmackDown but apparently it was a dark promo.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/live-spoilers-15th-smackdownanniversary-special/29848/



> *SMACKDOWN:*
> 
> The special showing of “Smackdown” began with Stephanie McMahon, who would quickly be cut off by Johnny Laurinaitis. The revolutionary man behind “People Power” attempted to impress Stephanie and build himself up, but he too would be interrupted by the returning Theodore “Teddy” Long. The former “Smackdown” General Manager and bitter rival of Laurinaitis would propose a 15-man tag team match for later in the night. A tag team match was made, pitting Team Johnny against Team Teddy one last time. The winning team would have its leader declared greatest General Manager in Smackdown history. One team will feature 7 WWE Superstars and El Torito, and the other will feature Mini Gator and 7 WWE Superstars.
> 
> ...


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Is the Smackdown anniversary airing live on the network? I see it scheduled to air at 9PM. If so, why didn't they mention it on Raw? (or did they?)


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

^Those are old Smackdowns.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IS IT LIVE FORREEALZ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Aaron S. said:


> ^Those are old Smackdowns.


Interesting. They're even titled "Smackdown 15th Anniversary"... leave it to WWE to either forget to promote it, or use a misleading title. :lmao

Edit: Or is it some kind of "clip show" to promote the 15th anniversary?

Edit 2: Oh, just the premiere episode.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Adam Rose finally lost


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ha, sounds like it'll be pretty fun thus far.



JY57 said:


> Adam Rose finally lost


He lost to the least credible 'main eventer' possible, jfc.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOLADAMROSELOSTTOCORPORATEKANE.

You know, an up-and-coming mid card heel could have used that rub.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So they've been jobbing Kane all year then give him a win against Rose? For what purpose?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

IC Champ doing that random job on a Smackdown.

And they wonder why no one gives a shit about that paper weight.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> So they've been jobbing Kane all year then give him a win against Rose? For what purpose?


Because Adam Rose is Pete Rose's son.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Way to make the IC Championship credible.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> LOLADAMROSELOSTTOCORPORATEKANE.
> 
> You know, an up-and-coming mid card heel could have used that rub.


Jesus fucking Christ, you people need to learn what rub means. There's no rub from beating Rose. Just as there's no rub from beating Rusev. Those two are less than nothing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> IC Champ doing that random job on a Smackdown.
> 
> And they wonder why no one gives a shit about that paper weight.


Cesaro to interfere, maybe?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Looks pretty shit for a Smackdown 15th anniversary show.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is Ziggler's loss one on one? Dirty? Clean?

WAIT. He's wrestling Rusev? Oh, fuck me.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

15th anniversary my ass. This looks like shit. :lmao a 15 man tag match now!?

Rusev vs. Ziggler should be good, but Rusev better win. No reason for Rusev to lose to Ziggler, at least not via pin.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Its not even believable anymore, Paige and Alicia are much bigger in size to AJ, just end this feud. Have Tamina return and turn her against AJ and then hook her up with Alicia Fox and Paige to form a group/stable, and AJ struggles to find anyone to help her fight them as she's a loner then debut Charlotte or Bayley as aJ's partner, but again that won't happen since they can't book anything logically.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Doesn't look bad so far TBH.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought Teddy Long got fired. This show sounds like shit. It is from 2014 right? jfc.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Kofi Kingston actually get's some air time this week.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Ziggler loses. Good. Not that I care for Rusev either.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

> * Rusev vs. Dolph Ziggler is next. Ziggler fought hard but Rusev got the non-title win with The Accolade.


So they can protect Reigns's ass twice with a DQ, but can't be half arsed to do the same for one of their champs?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rusev with the submission win :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So is this their big anniversary show or what? Sounds no different than the weekly garbage that this show has turned into.

There are two positives, though.

- Adam Rose getting squashed by Jobber Kane! :mark:
- Ziggler tapping out again. It was starting to feel like a century since we saw this! :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I knew when he was there for RAW that he would tape something for Smackdown.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Honestly though, can't wait to watch Rusev vs. Ziggler. Should be a good match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Of all people to tap to Rusev, its the IC Champion? Fucking dumb.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

you just knew The Rock would tape something for Smackdown. It's The Rock's show.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rock/HHH/Steph segment giving me 2000 feels. :lenny


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

This would be the first segment after like 10 years with both Rock and HHH, looking forward to this


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't get it, why all the Ziggler haters? 

Seems like a really bad idea from the beginning to match up Rusev and Ziggler since they both need to be "protected". Unless they are having a championship match at HIAC, that is.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rusev needs his momentum back after The Rock destroyed him, I guess.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Man in the Suit said:


> I don't get it, why all the Ziggler haters?
> 
> Seems like a really bad idea from the beginning to match up Rusev and Ziggler since they both need to be "protected". Unless they are having a championship match at HIAC, that is.


Nobody was really hating on Ziggler in this thread. They just don't mind seeing him tap out to a much more talented Rusev.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm fine with Ziggler taking the pin. They are building Rusev as a monster heel. We don't need Cena/sheamus 2.0


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Man in the Suit said:


> I don't get it, why all the Ziggler haters?
> 
> Seems like a really bad idea from the beginning to match up Rusev and Ziggler since they both need to be "protected". Unless they are having a championship match at HIAC, that is.


just building up Rusev. Ziggler will go back to feuding with Cesaro next week and Rusev with Big Show


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Nobody was really hating on Ziggler in this thread. They just don't mind seeing him tap out to a much more talented Rusev.


Lol. Much more talented. Funny. But untrue


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> I'm fine with Ziggler taking the pin. They are building Rusev as a monster heel. We don't need Cena/sheamus 2.0


ZIGGLERWINSLOL would be godly.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm a Ziggler fan, but a bigger Rusev fan. He's fantastic. He shouldn't be losing to Ziggler, that's for sure.

And I doubt it's setting up an IC Title match...at least not at HIAC.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Nobody was really hating on Ziggler in this thread. They just don't mind seeing him tap out to a much more talented Rusev.


Not true. I actually dislike both of them. They both equally lack talent.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Too awesome.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Taped segment, he wasn't really there.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So they believe there's no one with enough credibility to build up Rusev other than the IC Champ? There's so many things wrong with that.

Way to further devalue your mid-card titles, WWE.

Christian was a big part of Smackdown and he's supposedly healthy. At least if he lost to Rusev, he would be on TV.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cant Fucking wait to see Lana's promo on The Rock!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:done


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger and Henry on Team Teddy?










Okay then.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggler tapped? That's one of the dumbest things they've done all year. If he wasn't the IC champion, then sure. So dumb.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So a match involves 16 wrestlers and the most positive crowd response goes to two heels? That oughta tell you something.

:HHH2


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

clearly there is something planned for the nearest future between The Rock and Rusev/Lana
between the twitter thing and what i heard about the smackdown segement i don't think what we saw on Raw was a one time confrontation


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> So a match involves 16 wrestlers and the most positive crowd response goes to two heels? That oughta tell you something.
> 
> :HHH2


I always take crowd reactions from a report with a grain of salt if I don't hear it myself, because it's obviously prone to bias. That being said, they're both very charismatic entertainers, so the cheering is deserved.

Excited to see Swagger's first tag match as a face. :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'ma let you finish in a moment but Paul Heyman was the greatest SD GM of all time!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Really upset over Ziggler tapping. He's the IC champion, who has been very much protected lately, losing dirty, looking strong in his matches, but he taps to Rusev on free television? That's dumber than a fox with slippers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gonna have to check out that Rock/Triple H segment. Pretty sure that's the first time they've interacted since Rock came back in 2011.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Really upset over Ziggler tapping. He's the IC champion, who has been very much protected lately, losing dirty, looking strong in his matches, but he taps to Rusev on free television? That's dumber than a fox with slippers.


Kayfabe wise Rusev is extremely high up rate now. And Rusev doesn't really pin people. No problem with it in my eyes.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Really upset over Ziggler tapping.


It's the only thing he knows how to do well.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I don't have a problem with Rusev submitting Ziggler.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brye said:


> Kayfabe wise Rusev is extremely high up rate now. And Rusev doesn't really pin people. No problem with it in my eyes.


If he wasn't the champion, I wouldn't care. I don't mind Rusev, I like him. Just seems stupid after how they've been using Ziggler.

BUT I will say since they have big plans for Rusev, winning against the IC champion shoots him up that ladder. I know that. But I don't have to like it!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When has Smackdown even had a GM that wasn't Teddy Long?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> * Booker T comes out for the main event. Team Teddy is Mark Henry, Los Matadores, Sheamus, The Usos, Jack Swagger and El Torito. Team Johnny is Heath Slater, Titus O'Neil, Goldust, Stardust, Bo Dallas, Damien Sandow, The Miz and Hornswoggle. Slater and *Sandow got big chants during the match*. This was said to be an incredible and excellent match with lots of spots. One of The Usos got the pin for Team Teddy.


Well looks like Sandow's on a roll. That's two big reaction nights out of two. Wonder if they'll edit the chants out since he's a heel, or keep them because it fuels a breakup storyline between Sandow and Miz.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> When has Smackdown even had a GM that wasn't Teddy Long?


Paul Heyman. Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm fine with a rusev win, but I would like him to get an impact finisher as well.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

M-Diggedy said:


> I'm fine with a rusev win, but I would like him to get an impact finisher as well.


He should use some sort of monstrous looking backbreaker as a finisher.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> When has Smackdown even had a GM that wasn't Teddy Long?


2002-2003: :steph
2003-2004: :heyman3
2004-2007, 2010, 2011-2012: Teddy
2007-2009, 2010-2011, 2013-2014: Vickie
2012: :booklel


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Kane vs Bunny feud incoming :vince$ "the kids will LOVE IT!"


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

> * AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox is up next. Paige came out with Alicia. AJ wins with the Black Widow. Paige runs in and hits AJ after the match but AJ fights them off with a double clothesline.


AJ with Dat Super Cena/AJ booking. Thanks Vince!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

sounds somebody botched real bad if they and to re-do the whole match


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cena got a bigger pop in Philly than Ambrose did? not sure I buy that


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

what the hell Philly? Cena with a bigger pop than Ambrose? :lmao


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

"Cena dissed Miz and said Sandow was better."

And people say this motherfucker doesn't leech.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Miz revealed that Cena vs Ambrose will be a No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match.

whether he is joking or they really going to do that have no idea.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JY57 said:


> Miz revealed that Cena vs Ambrose will be a No Hold Barred Contract on a Pole Match.
> 
> whether he is joking or they really going to do that have no idea.


did McMahon finally get in touch with Russo? fpalm

well... I guess Ambrose is winning... but he ain't pinning Cena.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Contract on a pole? So if Ambrose wins he'll likely look even weaker than Wyatt did at ER.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll see Ambrose/Cena/Rollins segments and nothing more

I love when people downplay John Cena popularity


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Math_Stats_Guru said:


> Contract on a pole? So if Ambrose wins he'll likely look even weaker than Wyatt did at ER.


That's hyperbole.

Shit choice for a match, but the match is clearly about protecting the loser. The winner isn't at risk of looking weak


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> did McMahon finally get in touch with Russo? fpalm
> 
> well... I guess Ambrose is winning... but he ain't pinning Cena.


its a way to protect John. Its no surprised. I feel sorry for Orton (not even a fan) because he will likely job to John after losing to Ambrose.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well, at least we're getting Ambrose/Rollins inside the cell, it seems. :mark:

although the contract on the pole match is terrible. Why can't Cena just eat a fucking pin


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So 15 years of SD gets no big names to show up? Wow


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*So this "Contract on a Pole" stip is the real stip? Cause I assumed The Miz was joking when I first saw it.*


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Cena doesn't need to be protected. He's a 15 time world champ. No one is going to take him less seriously if he loses one fucking match.

Rest assured that Ambrose will look weak in victory. Watch him lose to Rollins.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's to all the Ambrose marks who were 100% that Cena would bury him. The contract on a pole stipulation is to make Cena lose without eating the pin.

Really hope they keep Orton out of this instead of actually going through with that idiotic "loser faces him" nonsense.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

To protect Cena and the possible (almost 100% probability) Ambrose / Cena feud in the near future

WWE does a lot of shit, but they now need a strong Ambrose 

And they know that


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

What contract? Just make it a Rollins on a pole match.

Corporate Kane/Rosebuds :lol We can call him Lemon Kane from now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> So they've been jobbing Kane all year then give him a win against Rose? For what purpose?


Because fuck Adam Rose. I would have been happy if it were anyone but I'm extra happy it was Kane.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Aaron S. said:


> 2002-2003: :steph
> 2003-2004: :heyman3
> 2004-2007, 2010, 2011-2012: Teddy
> 2007-2009, 2010-2011, 2013-2014: Vickie
> 2012: :booklel


 Don't forget :angle2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Hell In a Cell will be a Contract on a Pole Match?????????

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Here's to all the Ambrose marks who were 100% that Cena would bury him. The contract on a pole stipulation is to make Cena lose without eating the pin.
> 
> Really hope they keep Orton out of this instead of actually going through with that idiotic "loser faces him" nonsense.


Eh, what else is he gonna do?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Eh, what else is he gonna do?


take the night off? I doubt it matters to subscribers & PPV buyers


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Eh, what else is he gonna do?


If this is the best they got for him, just give him the night off.

Hell, find a storyline for him. It's not exactly hard. Have him grow frustrated and demand a title shot. Triple H tells him to show how bad he wants it, so Orton goes out and attacks some random face and boom, they have a match booked for HIAC where he beats said face. Yeah, it's thrown together and uninteresting but still better than making him look like a complete joke.

If they really wanna do "Loser beats Authority puppet", just have it be Kane. He's already the ultimate geek, he has nothing to lose.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to watch this for the Ziggler/Rusev match and the Ambrose/Cena confrontation. 

LOL at Ambrose/Cena being a Contract on a Pole match. :russo lives in spirit!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Seeing photos of Smackdown:

I get surprised when I realize that Ambrose is taller than I think (he's taller than Cena and The Miz)

I like the Ambrose new shirt


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seeing photos of Smackdown:
> 
> I get surprised when I realize that Ambrose is taller than I think (he's taller than Cena and The Miz)
> 
> I like the Ambrose new shirt


Where are those pictures then??


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Heyman talks about Cena/Ambrose in dark segment.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So Cena doesn't have to eat the pin here. The smells like a loss but he gets protected. 

I don't see why anyone cares as long as Seth vs Dean main events. That's all I'm worried about :lol

I wanna see those two wreck it :mark:


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Too awesome.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

I really believe that we'll see one last HHH/Rock match again


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well looks like Sandow's on a roll. That's two big reaction nights out of two. Wonder if they'll edit the chants out since he's a heel, or keep them because it fuels a breakup storyline between Sandow and Miz.


WWE has no idea what to do with this of course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Contract on a pole? Looks like they finally did Bring Back Russo :russo*


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

More detailed spoilers - prowrestling.net:


> Prior the taping, Paul Heyman made an unadvertised appearance and drew mega heat.
> 
> JBL is introduced to a mild pop followed by Lilian Garcia. She welcomed Philly to Smackdown 15 and pumped the crowd up for the opening. The signature aired followed by classic clips of Smackdown through the years. Notable was the focus on Kurt Angle and Jeff Hardy throughout the highlights.
> 
> ...


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Where are those pictures then??











There are more photo on tumblr and twitter

I love how the subject who had higher POP varies from person to person


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H wants more of the Rock eh? I want to see him do the job for Rock once and for all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just taking in that HHH/ROCK moment :sodone


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to see Swagger's giant ass try to do a spinnaronni. Hoping someone caught it on tape. :mark:


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Surprised Cena hasn't attempted to bury Ambrose on the mic yet.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

WWE has done a great job at booking Dean as the anti-Cena and having him no sell Cena's bullshit. See, WWE, it isn't that hard to actually book someone with sense huh :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still say Cena's gonna win.

What a HORRIBLE 15'th anniversary show, btw. Shows you what's happened to SmackDown.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like a decent show. Will definitely check it out on Friday.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

They better not be teasing The Rock vs Triple H one more time unless they are actually going to do it. 

I would hate for my emotions to be fucked with like that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

> * Stephanie McMahon kicks off the SmackDown 15th anniversary show. She talks about SmackDown's history but is interrupted by John Laurinaitis. Laurinaitis says he created the best era in the history of SmackDown - People Power. Teddy Long interrupts and has words with Laurinaitis. They go back and forth on who can make the* biggest tag team match*. Teddy calls for a 15 man match - 7 Superstars and a mini gator vs. 7 Superstars and a mini bull. It will be Team Teddy vs. Team Johnny tonight. The winner will be the greatest General Manager of all-time.


They know.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Booker on commentary :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

So there were no more midcard faces to feed to Rusev except for the IC Champ? fpalm

I rarely give SD a chance anymore and this card seems pretty shitty. 

Of course, they probably think a Rock/HHH staredown is supposed to make me mark. This ain't 2000. That shit's old.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> So there were no more midcard faces to feed to Rusev except for the IC Champ? fpalm
> 
> I rarely give SD a chance anymore and this card seems pretty shitty.
> 
> Of course, they probably think a Rock/HHH staredown is supposed to make me mark. This ain't 2000. That shit's old.


Once upon a time Ziggler would have been protected, but After the Rock/Rusev segment, it seems like Vince is pretty damn serious about Rusev now. May be looking too much into it, but being in the ring with Rock is a fair deal. I know Sandow was as well, but you see my point about Rusev. lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking Cena leeching off Damien's popularity.. fpalm

But it's really exciting to see Damien get another big reaction. If only they wouldn't fuck this up for him now.



Also, contract on a pole is :lmao worthy


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Kofi back to being Seth personal jobber again oh well at least he is jobbing to one of the top heels. Oh and that he gets some airtime.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Frico said:


> More detailed spoilers - prowrestling.net:
> 
> 
> Prior the taping, Paul Heyman made an unadvertised appearance and drew mega heat.
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:

can't fucking wait.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

> 4) Rusev (w/ Lana) def. Dolph Ziggler- Rusev controlled the opening parts of the match, as the crowd chanted “USA” at him and Lana. Despite Ziggler being able to battle back, Rusev picked up the win with “The Accolade.”


Jobbler doing what he does best. (Y) Heath Slater should watch out, Ziggler's moving in on his territory as WWE's finest jobber :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A pole match , Ambrose now have a better chances to go over at HIAC he don't have to beat Cena just take the contract



Math_Stats_Guru said:


> Cena doesn't need to be protected. He's a 15 time world champ. No one is going to take him less seriously if he loses one fucking match.
> 
> Rest assured that Ambrose will look weak in victory. Watch him lose to Rollins.


But he can't loss clean to an upcoming stars on less is Roman Riegns, The next ,"next" star to beat Cena clean should be Roman Reigns at WM32


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Contract on a Pole....Vince Russo's influence will never die.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So Ambrose can't beat Cena clean yet Daniel Bryan was able to? Fuck this pole match nonsense.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So most looking forward to the 'Yup' it'll be the new 'Nope' hehehehe.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

As stupid as "Contract on a Pole" sounds, this should be good news for those who want an Ambrose-Rollins main event.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Not 10/10, more like 8/10 in my opinion but it does sound like an entertaining episode.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally a Trips and Rocky segment. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

7 on 7 tag match?


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

So if Dean Ambrose hit dirty deeds does that mean that ddt on raw isnt his new finish?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ambrosity said:


> So if Dean Ambrose hit dirty deeds does that mean that ddt on raw isnt his new finish?


Apparently he's used the DDT as a finisher at house shows recently. Well, at least one house show. :shrug


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ been watching Cena tapes, overcoming dem 2 on 1 odds!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Ambrosity said:


> So if Dean Ambrose hit dirty deeds does that mean that ddt on raw isnt his new finish?


I think he used the new finisher, but people are not yet accustomed so they must confuse the moves

PS: Dean Ambrose merch must be selling well, there's a new thing to sell almost every week :|


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Contract on a Pole sounds like it may give Ambrose at least a chance of winning. So I am for it if it means Ambrose vs. Rollins in a cell (like if fucking should be anyway). 

Looking forward to The Rock and HHH segment.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zigglypuff and Adam Rose getting squashed
:banderas


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like a good episode.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I am really gunning for a Rock and Triple H match at Wrestlemania 31. Could be awesome.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

"Miz starts by revealing that their match at “Hell in a Cell” is a *No Hold Barred Contract on a Pole match* with the right to face Seth Rollins"

:russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice way to protect your IC Champion. This company's incompetence is highly annoying.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> So they've been jobbing Kane all year then give him a win against Rose? For what purpose?


Because WWE creative is attempting to build Kane back up. Beating Rose ain't gonna work. Should use more generic no-name wrestlers.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Too bad Reigns is out and didn't get to do his catchphrase with Long.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Just watched sd op segment.
I advise EVERYONE to see it, When T.long makes his return jbl's reaction is AMAZING, he starts DANCING LIKE A CRAZY BITCH :lmao :lmao :lmao

I LOVE JBL AFTER THIS.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

I filmed The Rock and Triple H segment on my phone, sorry about the lame quality.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:lmao Epic segment. Thanks for posting brother.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That Rock-Trips segment is an insta-classic. Hilarious!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Prophet said:


> I filmed The Rock and Triple H segment on my phone, sorry about the lame quality.


OK. I'm fucking sold. Rock. Trips. Book this shit immediately. That's one of the best damn segments of the year. Fucking awesome. 

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rock and Hunter just GET it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

The Trips and Rock segement was gold. I mean it was the same kinda stuff splurted back and forth for five minutes but it was just great. Its the characters man, they have them. 

Cena and Ambrose segment to close wasn't bad either. Have to say once again Cena is regurgitating shit all over the place but some nice conviction from Ambrose.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I only just started watching, just wanted to mention that Steph dancing to Rose's themesong right after she told him he's facing Kane was FUCKING PRICELESS. That's just a gif waiting to happen.. :waffle


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What report said Smackdown had a new theme? That was a bold face lie. :booklel


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be legitimately disappointed if we don't get Rock/HHH at Mania.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol JBL dancing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cringed the second I read that Ziggler faced Rusev. Please WWE, don't fuck this up like you do every single midcard title run nowadays. Jobbing Ziggler out on SD to some guy he isn't even feuding with. Excellent.

Edit- People saying Rusev is "much more talented" than Ziggler :lel


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The cena ambrose confrontation at miz tv was excellent.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Best Smackdown since I can't even remember.

The Rock/HHH confrontation was absolute gold and so was Ambrose vs Cena on MizTV.

And as weird as It may be, I marked out when "Mr Excitement" John Laurinatis came out during the opening segment. People Power !


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Triple H and Rock segment... CHEMISTRY RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not weird at all. Laurinitis is one funny ass dude, especially with his People Power shtick. Johnny Ace is ace.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Opening segment was pretty good. :lmao :lmao :lmao JBL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao. Match isn't necessarily what I look forward too, but it might be interesting. Adam Rose still sucks, but everyone dancing :lol :lol :lol. Segment was a bit drawn out, though.

*Adam Rose vs. Kane*

Kane's promo before the match was so shitty, oh god. Anyways, thank you, Kane. The beatdown on the Rosebuds after the match was even better. *DUD*

*A.J. Lee vs. Alicia Fox*

Another bad Divas match on the main show. What a shocker. Everything about this feud feels weird. It's been stagnant for more than one month now, I think. *DUD*

*Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston*

Mercury and Noble were looking out for Ambrose. Basically a squash match. A match with really no purpose. **3/4*

*Dolph Ziggler vs. Rusev*

Actually a fun shorter match. But oh god, Ziggler looked like a weak champ here (tbh, he never looked convincing in his wins, either) and Rusev apparently is way above the midcard now. Lana & Rusev are both doing so well on the mic.***1/2*

HHH and The Rock backstage segment was one of the best of the year and the 10s overall :mark: :mark: :mark:

RIP Tom Phillips

*Diego & El Torito & Fernando & Jack Swagger & Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso & Mark Henry & Sheamus* vs. Bo Dallas & Damien Sandow & Goldust & Heath Slater & Hornwswoggle & Stardust & The Miz & Titus O'Neil[/B]

The love for Mizdow in this match :, take out the parts with the midgets and this was actually quite the fun match. Everyone had something to do and it was overall full of great spots. Got enough time, as well. Total spotfest, but I loved it. They see how loved Sandow is here and he still is the one to take the pin :ti ****1/2*

Miz TV was awesome. All three guys in the ring did an amazing job in this segment.

I wish they had cut down some of the pointless singles matches, though. 

The Rock/HHH segment, the tag match and the closing segment made this Smackdown really enjoyable. Opening segment was fine, as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SMERKDOWN 15 YEARS :mark: Decent episode.

Interesting intro, not really funny, a little corny, but interesting nonetheless.

Lollins vs Kofi was alright.

Rusev vs Ziggler was good. The promo was awesome. Rusev is gonna be a star.

I love the old smackdown clips.

AWESOME ROCK/HUNTER SEGMENT :mark: HILARIOUS!

15-man tag was a beautiful clusterfuck.

AMBROSE/CENA segment was alright. Ambrose will be a star.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

The HHH/Rock segment totally changed my mind on whether they should have one more match at WM. 

After all these years the chemistry between the two is still there. 

It would be awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The People's H2O said:


> The HHH/Rock segment totally changed my mind on whether they should have one more match at WM.
> 
> After all these years the chemistry between the two is still there.
> 
> It would be awesome.


Rocks movie schedule says hi


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rock/HHH segment was comedy gold. Not sure about one of the best segments all year, but definitely one of HHH's best. The two play off each other so well and it's hilarious. I still don't want the match, but I could dig some more little segments between them in the future like this.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Why in the fuck did Ziggler have to job to dipshit Rusev?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome Smackdown.

Opening segment with Mr Excitement, Steph and Teddy was gold :lmao JBL's reaction to Teddy's return :lmao :lmao :lmao

That Rock/Trips segment :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Too bad that WWE just think that Cena has to be SuperCena 

I wanted so badly Cena vs. Ambrose feud 

The "conversation" between them on Smackdown was very good

The characters do not need to change, no one needs to be Face or Heel, just be them and nothing more


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The OG Pussy Monster 
YAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PEOPLE POWER!!! :mark:

:done


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw's response to Teddy was God-tier. Dat dere shuckin' and jivin'. :maury :duck


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

JBL :lmao


a lot of piping tonight it seems


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JBL's reaction was everything just now. God damn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tag team main event, playa! :bow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

15 man tag? Tedy Long is truly in heaven tonight!


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Just watched. At what point does Cena say that Sandow is better than Miz?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

what a cluster fuck that is going to be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

15 man tag match, holla holla


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Playa


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb buying the Network only to relive Team Teddy vs. Team Johnny PLAYA :troll

Slater Gator getting dat main event match :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FIFTEEN-MAN tag team match as the main event (PLAYA)? *And* the highly-anticipated sequel to Team Teddy vs. Team Johnny?!?

:sodone


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ROSITA :trips5



Wes fucking Brisco is a rosebud :done


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No reaction to the Exotic Express haha


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

who's the girl on the left of Adam Rose with the white gloves?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph is the best!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team Rosebud. <3

Steph partying hard by flashing her her funbags = Best for business. :maury at her reaction to sentencing poor Adam to an ass kicking.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Steph working it :ass


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn, those Steph tits flopping all over the place.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

STEPHANIE IS THE FUCKING GOAT OMG :lmao :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

decent opening there


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Steph is just hot... :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was such an amazing moment. HHH and HBK reunite...only for HBK to screw it up with the boogar sugar the next Monday and the storyline gets scrapped.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh I can't wait to see that cunt Adam Rose get obliterated!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
LOLlosehh:davey:westbrook5:applause:applause:applause:applause:applause:aryalol:bahgawd:bahgawd


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Those bean bags were bouncing all over the place Stephanie DAYUM


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Where are the Steph gifs?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Stephanie killed it and damn looking so fine doing the dance!:ass


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

she's just so damn hot, damn :banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah hell. Wes Briscoe's short bus ass is a rosebud.
His uncle father must be so proud.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

You're right Kane. You just suck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Still get chills everytime I hear that music!! That was it? I wanted to see him get his ass kicked for a solid 10 minutes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The dancing was funny.




Amber B said:


> 15 man tag match, holla holla


*hollas at Amber*

Sup?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This will be a shameful thing if Rose beats Kane.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:tucky

Thank you, Kane.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was it? I wanted to see him get his ass kicked for a solid 10 minutes 

Oh well, I'll take it, at least that damned goof isn't undefeated anymore, and Kane deserved a good squash for putting so many people over for so long!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Rose. 

Kudos to him for selling the chokeslam so well, though.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank fuck. Kane gets a win. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

hahahaha hell yes


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leave the Bunny alone! You can fuck with everyone else but that Bunny better come out unscathed.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Was just waiting for Brisco to jump in and get killed


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It's amazing how Kane is still seen as a credible threat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank fuck Bunny got away in time. D:

Rosebuds, your sacrifice was not in vain. :'(


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

so Kane does remember how to do a good chokeslam


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Kane GOAT Smackdown! superstar. :clap


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena has always been corny


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. How do you get worse in the ring when you do it everyday Cena?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kane cleaned house, it felt like old times. Too bad it's just a one time thing.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Alicia DA QUEEN.

Thank fucking goodness Paige isn't on commentary


EDIT: Bitch is yelling the whole time :fpalm


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

I haven't read the spoilers but they talked about how Adam rose was " undefeated " then job him out to Kane and no bunny action??? Wtf!!!!! I fell like a total tool for saying this but I totally marked out to Teddy Long for some reason. Don't ask me why


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Tremendous editing...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The face should never get the upper hand in these type of segments. C'mon WWE.


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

Divas match = smoke break


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Da fuck was that? Horrible edit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> so Kane does remember how to do a good chokeslam


I would say yes, and many and a double.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay so who the fuck is responsible for the editing tonight? Damn.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So how is that smart athletic friends group thing going Kofi?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

My God dat Paige. One of the only reasons to watch wrestling anymore.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Time for the IC champion to eat pin


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Smackdown music is playing and then it just cuts to Rosev's music mid pose. Okay.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

If Rock ever eats a pin to this future comedy jobber than fuck it all.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Just going to pretend that match never happened.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They couldn't find anyone else to eat a pin? Why the intercontinental CHAMPION?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rusev vs. Ziggler was great for the time it was given. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat real non-piped in Rusev heat. unk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show is Jamaican what?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love Lana


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rusev is awesome.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

aaaw Austin and Booker T at the grocery store. What a gem!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

One if the not the best moment in smack down history. The supermarket beat down by Stone Cold.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That was Wes Brisco in that Rosebud group? :done

I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

And people claim Rusev is "good on the mic?" That was fucking atrocious.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This segment. :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Epic segment. 100k fans? WM32 at AT&T Stadium.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG this is awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Amazing :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha the Rock and Triple H play off each other well.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

It has to be at 32 right? They said 100k fans and said it "won't be for a while"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That segment between HHH and Rock :lol:lmao


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Lmao that segment was amazing with rock and hhh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Pay the bill you cheap bastard


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WM32: End of an Era?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the best entrance themes of all time. Easily.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker ON COMMENTARY!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vintage Rock and HHH, I would have marked if Rock asked him why he was getting all mad again. :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

When did Triple H shrink so much OR The Rock get such a big growth spurt?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great segment between Rock and HHH. But did you notice HHH was constantly saying any WM not WM31 itself? Cause they know its most likely not going to happen at WM31, but maybe WM32


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Rock/HHH segment was gold. Segment of the year.

Just reminds me of how little charisma most of the roster has.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What kind of walk was that, Henry?

:maury


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Rock and HHH segment was gold!! Best thing on this Smackdown show!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RatedR10 said:


> When did Triple H shrink so much OR The Rock get such a big growth spurt?


HHH's ring boots give him a big lift.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That segment with Trips and Rocko was superb, as expected. :hayden3

KING BOOKAH!  Cool to see Tom taking his ribs like a champ. :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> What kind of walk was that, Henry?
> 
> :maury


Mimicking his former manager T. Lo, PLAYA. :dance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like Rock is pretty much a lock to do at least one more match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> One of the best entrance themes of all time. Easily.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That segment was AMAZING. :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone got a link to the rock and triple h segment?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Anyone got a link to the rock and triple h segment?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Thanks! Very funny segment, 'can i say something right now? Why are we this close?' :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Glad the Mizdow chants didn't get edited out.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Sandow is OVER.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Does Swagger even wrestle in this tag match? Jfc. :kobe


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE CESARO SWING LIVES!!! :mark:

Best SD! main event in years. :clap The poor crowd becoming deflated when Sandow took the pin, though. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Them boos for pinning Sandow. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Does Swagger even wrestle in this tag match? Jfc. :kobe


Apparently not. They can give the goddamn bull and alligator a spot, but Swagger gets nada in this match. Smh. Welp, I'm done with this Smackdown, I don't have the patience for Miz tv at the moment, but I trust it was decent.


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

I got to say. This is probably the first tv show from wwe or tna that I think was above average in a long time. As of right now I think my rating is 8/10. Sandow is so OVER right now it's great. The tag match was actually good so was the rusev Ziggler match. Rock and HHH promo was awesome. It makes up for the Kane match that kicked it off


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

That segment between HHH and Rock was fucking GOAT. Amazing chemistry. They kept mentioning wrestling each other at WM in front of 100,000 people which seems to me they were talking about WM 32. If that's the case, that will be their retirement match. What an awesome way for them to end their in-ring career against each other.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why does Cena only get mixed reactions on Raw and PPVs? unk


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuckers added all that cheering. The place was mostly all boos


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Such meaningful words there Cole..

"He never changes jawn!"

ain't it the truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This.fucking.editing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena with the accent again.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Cena with the accent again.


It's so random. lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shoot him.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep :ambrose2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually, shoot 'em both Ambrose.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at anyone thinking Ambrose was gonna turn heel in this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He shoulda shot 'em.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Cena did a pretty good job of putting Ambrose over in that segment. Well, until he AA'd him at the end.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Should've shot 'em both like this.....










*BANG, BANG!*


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

7.5/10. Not a bad show at all. I could of done without the Kane match. And the Miz tv segment could of been better. But the rest of the show was very good. Especially after what I have been watching lately


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Math_Stats_Guru said:


> Cena did a pretty good job of putting Ambrose over in that segment. Well, until he AA'd him at the end.


You do know that bodes well right? If someone is laid out, he usually wins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just shoot up everyone, like this.....






*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> You do know that bodes well right? If someone is laid out, he usually wins.


Only when it happens on the RAW before the PPV.

Anyways I don't have a problem with the AA. Ambrose hit him with the DDT on Monday. As long as it isn't one sided it's good.

We'll see how things go the rest of the way.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Math_Stats_Guru said:


> Cena did a pretty good job of putting Ambrose over in that segment. *Well, until he AA'd him at the end*.


What was wrong with that? He just returned serve for that DDT on RAW.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved the ending....John pretends to work with dean, feeds him Miz, then AAs dean and sits On the chair....if I was just watching wrestling and didn't know who was who I would say John was the heel for being a asshole to that poor dean guy. Total heel moves by cena...he even had the smug look down sitting on the chair!


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Highlights: Teddy Long and Laurinaitis returning, Adam Rose losing, Booker t on commentary and Rock/HHH segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I really still can't believe The Miz called Ambrose a rookie .... speechless.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

someone get a gif of Stephanie, teddy, and Jonny Ace dancing please. and the utter disgust from Adam Rose.

not for the tits, although that was appreciated, but the look from Adam.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I really still can't believe The Miz called Ambrose a rookie .... speechless.


He debuted in the main roster of WWE in 2012, Miz did in 2006. To most casuals, Ambrose is a 'rookie' comparatively.



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> someone get a gif of Stephanie, teddy, and Jonny Ace dancing please. and the utter disgust from Adam Rose.
> 
> not for the tits, although that was appreciated, but the look from Adam.


I'll try.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> He debuted in the main roster of WWE in 2012, Miz did in 2006. To most casuals, Ambrose is a 'rookie' comparatively.


And Kofi Kingston is even considered a veteran who debuted in 2008.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> He debuted in the main roster of WWE in 2012, Miz did in 2006. To most casuals, Ambrose is a 'rookie' comparatively.


I know, it's sinking in, but still, not sure i'm going to like it ever lol.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Was that a new Seth Rollins theme, or am I just retarded?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I got this one so far. 












cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Was that a new Seth Rollins theme, or am I just retarded?


They tweaked the intro a few weeks ago, I think.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Was that a new Seth Rollins theme, or am I just retarded?


Nope. Still the same.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Team Teddy celebrating with Booker T's spinaroonie here.

:lmao You could tell Booker T got Swagger all nervous lel wasn't even close, but you tried, Jack). The Usos' were the best at it, naturally.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Nope. Still the same.


So you're calling me retarded...


No one has freaked yet, but I'm glad Ziggler lost to Rusev. They needed to give Rusev a bounce back after the Rock went against him. Ziggler losing isn't a big deal; anyone losing on Smackdown isn't a big deal. Even though I want the IC title holder to be totally credible, since there's a chance Cesaro might get it, this lose to an unstoppable Rusev isn't too bad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> So you're calling me retarded...
> 
> 
> No one has freaked yet, but I'm glad Ziggler lost to Rusev. They needed to give Rusev a bounce back after the Rock went against him. Ziggler losing isn't a big deal; anyone losing on Smackdown isn't a big deal. Even though I want the IC title holder to be totally credible, since there's a chance Cesaro might get it, this lose to an unstoppable Rusev isn't too bad.


Agreed, and it's not like he was squashed or anything. He got decent offense in and this Smackdown was obviously more for celebration and to purely entertain and reminisce then to progress any storyline (save for Cena/Ambrose).

RAW we'll be back to Rusev/Show and Ziggler/Cesaro and it'll be like the match never happened.

That white belt would look nice on Cesaro...


----------



## Christian 99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I really still can't believe The Miz called Ambrose a rookie .... speechless.


Wait wait wait you saying a Heel said something you do not like stop the press stop the press :genius


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I really still can't believe The Miz called Ambrose a rookie .... speechless.


Ya that part had me fpalm lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

surprised that they kept in the Mizdow chants, but then added in the cheers for the midget's fighting. Or did Philly get a kick out of a gator and bull fighting?

HOLY FUCK A CESARO SWING!!!!!!!!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Why did they cut out the double clothesline on Paige and Alicia? Did they finally realize that it was terrible idea to have AJ booked to be stronger than both Paige and AJ (two of the supposed strongest heels kayfabe wise in the wwe now)


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

After watching the Ziggler/Rusev match I think the IC title would actually go well on Rusev and his entire deal. Would love to see him wipe that goofy ass smile off Big Slows face but wont get my hopes up. 

Loved seeing Kane blast through the Rosebuds. Give me Fandango anyday, which btw what the hell happened to him?

Divas match was a waste of the barely 2 minutes it got. Not a specific problem with Divas, but lower card in general. RAW, SD, ME, and the like seem to becoming merely "teasers" or "commercials" for the monthly events, and moreover the Network. 

ROCK/HHH segment was GOAT

Cena/Ambrose on Miz TV far exceeded expectations, honestly. Get ready for the "yep" GIFs.

15 man tag was a clusterfuck but had some moments, and at least it gives guys some tv time. Guess Swagger has turned full blown babyface now.

Pretty decent Smackdown, once again a cut above this week's RAW.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The ending was a bit forced and anti-climatic but Ambrose and Cena's exchange was great if not memorable. 

Honestly, it needed a little more crazy from Ambrose but there's still some time before the PPV and I'm really hoping that they allow all hell to break loose before the match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

derelict stranger said:


> After watching the Ziggler/Rusev match I think the IC title would actually go well on Rusev and his entire deal. Would love to see him wipe that goofy ass smile off Big Slows face but wont get my hopes up.
> 
> Loved seeing Kane blast through the Rosebuds. Give me Fandango anyday, which btw what the hell happened to him?
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah. He tagged with Sheamus and a Mexican bull for fuck's sake. :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HereComesTrouble said:


> That segment between HHH and Rock was fucking GOAT. Amazing chemistry. They kept mentioning wrestling each other at WM in front of 100,000 people which seems to me they were talking about WM 32. If that's the case, that will be their retirement match. What an awesome way for them to end their in-ring career against each other.


That would be the GOAT WM. Of all time for me. Really. 

Considering that both of them are still in decent enough shape to put on a great match too. It won't be a couple of old farts in wheelchairs either like many of the matches the IWC comes up with most of the times.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah. ^^^ a math between the two isn't necessary, but I wouldn't be against it because I think it would be a great match. Nose v Eyebrow match


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Team Rosebud. <3
> 
> Steph partying hard by flashing her her funbags = Best for business. :maury *at her reaction to sentencing poor Adam to an ass kicking.*


As if Corporate Kane is that big of a deal lol. Would've made more sense if it was masked Kane. They should've used Orton instead.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This was a very entertaining Smackdown, tbh.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

At least Ambrose got to close the 15th anniversary


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Was Triple H ever shown to be so short next to The Rock when they were full time?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock's billed height: 6'5
Triple H's billed height: 6'4


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Angle beat Cena in Cena's debut, but they made it seem like Cena went over. Can't even lose clean on a years-old clip. 

Cena putting over Ambrose on Miz TV. bama


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a video on YT of The Rock/Triple H scene?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice to see Cena get some payback on Ambrose at the end. That's what he gets for his cheap tactics.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Brock said:


> Is there a video on YT of The Rock/Triple H scene?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:maury 

Rock/HHH my god that brought back memories. Those 2 were amazing in that promo. Rock at the end legit made me burst out in laughter after trying to hold it in the whole promo. 

"how bout you pay the bill you cheap...bastard" :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


It's nice seeing the rock doesn't mind showing some humility still in WWE. All he seems to do is come back and woop ass. Funny seeing him...funny.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Please tell me Cena did not steal lines from Scarface to put himself over!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Love how Rollins always sells everything like he's more scared of Ambrose than Cena. :zayn3
Good fucking boy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rock vs Brock this year is the obvious HUGE money match to make. Than come WM32 have Rock vs HHH double retirement match or something. HOWEVER Austin seems to want to be the headline guy at WM32 so that wouldn't work either. Vince is leaving a whole lot of money on the table if Rock vs Brock never happens.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The tension between Hunter and Rock. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Easily best part of the entire episode.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Smackdown. Loved the Ending segment, best part of the show for me. Rock/HHH segment was pretty funny too


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was a pretty good Smackdown entertainment wise. Great to see BIG JOHNNY again. 
:mark:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Very entertaining episode of Smackdown. I usually only watch it if there's a match or segment that interests me but this show was good all-around. The best part was the 15 man tag match and the highlight of it was definitely Bo Dallas giving El Torito the crucifix powerbomb to the outside. Dean Ambrose was gold on the mic, as usual.

Now that I think of it, how awesome would be Bo Dallas with Laurinaitis as his manager? And it would also make it very easy for Bo to turn face whenever they wanted since everybody hates Big Johnny.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Loved it when JBL put the cake in Tom Phillip's face


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

SnoopSystem said:


> As if Corporate Kane is that big of a deal lol. Would've made more sense if it was masked Kane. They should've used Orton instead.


Oh, be quiet. No one carries an asswhoopin like Kane... as seen this very Smackdown with that dope ass chokeslam to Rose and the proceeding beat down of his followers.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Noticed how in the intro for this weeks show, it was footage 9 out of 10 from the golden days in Smackdown, only saw Sandow getting his briefcase thrown in the river as the only clip of modern Smackdown, shows that even WWE knows that Smackdown is just really bad on how it used to be.


----------



## MrStoneColdFan (Sep 4, 2014)

This episode was awesome. It was more entertaining than every episode of Raw in last 5 months.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

HHH/Rock is to 5 segment of the year easy. DAT freaking chemistry :bow:




Bigg Hoss said:


> I got this one so far.


:banderas Steph is a goddess on earth!


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Since the brought out the different Smackdown! General Managers, then where were Vickie Guerrero?

Another thing, what was the point for the Rock to be wearing a Mike Tyson jacket? You could clearly see the "Iron" Mike Tyson on the jacket.

Why was the show not longer for this one night only? I mean, it is and was a once in a lifetime this will and did happen. You don't get a 15 year anniversary Again. So why just keep the time limit as a regular episode?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol @ JBL suddenly becoming Teddy Long's number 1 fan after years of hating him


----------

